# Meow fom Sweden



## Aristocat (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi everyone. I'm living in Sweden together with my boyfriend and our two pixie bob cats. Gabriella will be two years old tomorrow. She is a lazy cat who loves to be around us. Every night when we go to bed she is there laying between us and our pillow. Julius is almost 11 months old, our little show cat. He loves to play, special do fetch.

Gabriella as kitten









Gabriella one year old









Julius









Julius at his first cat show


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Lovely! Welcome to you and your beautiful cats!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

You have lovely cats.


----------



## Siamese Louise (Jan 28, 2008)

Hellol!

Welcome to the forum--I am new here, too. Everyone here is very friendly, and I have met some nice people and gotten some good advice on caring for my cats. Your Pixies are beautiful--they look very contented and well-cared-for! I love the fabric in Julius' show cage--very cute! You must be very proud of him and his "sister"!

Purrs,


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

to you and the beautiful babies!


----------



## Aristocat (Feb 2, 2008)

Thank you all, I know i will love it here and make new friends. I promise you all that you will see more of my cats here. Gabriella and Julius are half sisters. They have same father, and Julius mother is daughter to Gabriella's mother.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome to you and the beautiful furrys!


----------



## iwantatwinkie (Jan 20, 2008)

Welcome, have fun.


----------

